# common oil leak locations on KA24E?



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

So I've basically narrowed an oil leak of mine to 4 possible causes:
1.Oil sending unit
2. Timing chain cover
3. Oil pressure sensor
I noticed that the leak slowly drips down from the upper portion of the timing cover above the oil pan. So I'm asking how prone to oil leaks are stanza's and where do they usually leak? I checked the crank shaft seal and it seemed a little leaky but definitely not leaking from the location along the timing cover. Any input please TIA.


----------



## NissanJR (Mar 27, 2011)

My 91 Stanza is leaking oil, power steering fluid and transmission fluid.
Do you have any pointers to the usual places each of these leaks can occur ?
I noticed in another thread you removed/reinstalled your power steering pump - did you notice if the pump itself can leak or if its more likely the hoses ?


----------

